# Switch para red lan



## Vlad (Ene 3, 2008)

hola

Como puedo hacer para conectar dos computadoras en red (LAN)
pero que una no dependa de la otra para conectarse a internet (ADSL)

Solo tengo un modem router (2 wire alambrico) con un enchufe RJ45 y un USB.
Hay forma de hacerlo sin un switch?
es posible construir un switch para tal efecto?

graacias


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 3, 2008)

yo em compraria 2 placas de red inalambricas, pondria 1 en cada compu y lito.. tenes internet en als 2 y estan en red todo gracias al router


----------



## jbv (Ene 4, 2008)

Si no lo quieres hacer con un switch lo puedes hacer con un hub, pero la diferéncia de precio es poca.
Construir un switch me parece interesante pero descabellado ( a menos que lo quieras hacer como reto personal).
La opción de colocar dos placas Wifi me parece la opción mas lógica (aunque quizás te resulte mas caro que el hub).


----------



## juanthegreat (Ene 9, 2008)

si quieres hacer una lan de dos equipos que compartan internet sin que los equipos dependan del otro debes comprar un router o un switch, conectar los computadores y el modem/router al switch luego configurar al modem/router para que se loggee automaticamente a tu ISP, posteriormente activar el nat del modem/router y a cada equipo colocar como gateway la dirección de red interna del modem y listo.
este modelo de conexion no se recomienda por cuestiones de seguridad lo mejor es que una maquina controle el acceso a internet y a su vez sirva de firewall y de ISP de la lan.


----------



## Elvic (Ene 9, 2008)

Vlad dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> Como puedo hacer para conectar dos computadoras en red (LAN)
> pero que una no dependa de la otra para conectarse a internet (ADSL)
> ...



vi que usas en 2wire alambrico (ademas es router) a razón de los mensajes anteriores que debes tomar en cuenta te digo los siguiente.
es sencillo a mi me a funcionado
solo debes poner las computadoras en el mismo *grupo de trabajo*, y compartir alguna carpeta; una la conectas mediante el cable ethernet RJ45 y la otra computadora con el USB solo que para esta ultima tienes que instalar los drivers que vienen en el disco de configuración  o en la pagina de internet los puedes descargar.
y listo
claro que si requieres conectar mas computadoras ó no quieres usar el usb, si tienes que compra un switch; porque hacer  uno no lo creo factible...
suerT


----------



## Vlad (Ene 9, 2008)

Gacias creo que con eso se resuelven mis dudas.


----------



## alti (Ene 25, 2008)

Creo que la solucion más sencilla, es que te consigas un router ADSL con un switch y opción wi-fi (si lo deseas), viene todo embebido en un solo equipo y en el mercado encontraras un monton. Para conectarlo a tu ISP, en internet encontrarás mucha información. De esta manera compartirás la conexión ADSL con todos los equipos de tu red, sin que tengas que utillizar un ordenador de proxy (y por tanto tenerlo siempre encendido).


----------



## theseus (Feb 27, 2008)

pues la neta mi respuesta es como l a de elvic comprar un cable usb-rj45
si de ahorrar se trata¡¡¡


----------

